
‘I was a teacher for 17 years, but I couldn’t read or write’ - CDokolas
http://www.bbc.com/news/stories-43700153
======
justherefortart
Amazing story, I'm not crying, you are! :'-)

I can only imagine his pain in hiding for 47+ years not being able to read.

